# NEW Fenix HP25R 2016



## Street (Feb 7, 2016)

New Fenix HP25R





Specifications:
-one 18650 battery
-900 lumens
-spot, flood and red light
-beam distance 153m
-floodlight is neutral white
Looks very good, but 183g is too much without battery.
Picture is from Fenix product catalog 2016


----------



## Tachead (Feb 7, 2016)

No moonlight modes again. Oh Fenix, when will you learn:shakehead.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 7, 2016)

Tachead said:


> No moonlight modes again. Oh Fenix, when will you learn:shakehead.


That's is my complaint as well. They did so well with the HL35 I thought it might be a new way for them. I'm still looking forward to getting either this headlamp or the HL60R


----------



## snakyjake (Feb 7, 2016)

No rotary switch? They're still stuck in the dark ages.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 8, 2016)

snakyjake said:


> No rotary switch? They're still stuck in the dark ages.


Personally I like the buttons better.


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 8, 2016)

Tachead said:


> No moonlight modes again. Oh Fenix, when will you learn:shakehead.



With a headlamp that's (for me) not a bad thing. 4 lumens is a kinda nice in camp low headlamp low. I do wish they had a 10 lumen mode. I think Fenix has been adding moonlight modes to other lights so I guess they have learned something.

Edit. I don't like that it can't use 2xCR123 but maybe that was a compromise so it can be USB charged however not sure. In anycase no CR123 means odds are I won't buy it but one never knows.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 8, 2016)

Woods Walker said:


> With a headlamp that's (for me) not a bad thing. 4 lumens is a kinda nice in camp low headlamp low. I do wish they had a 10 lumen mode. I think Fenix has been adding moonlight modes to other lights so I guess they have learned something.
> 
> Edit. I don't like that it can't use 2xCR123 but maybe that was a compromise so it can be USB charged however not sure. In anycase no CR123 means odds are I won't buy it but one never knows.



See I think it is even more important for a headlamp to have a moonlight. Its perfect for reading in the tent, not waking up your significant other, taking a leak in the middle of the night, exc. And, there is no reason that it couldnt have both the 4 lumen low and a moonlight so why not do it. I believe Fenix has only added a moonlight to one model and its barely a moonlight mode at 0.5 lumens. The moonlight mode I prefer the most on a couple of my other headlamps and lights is 0.05 lumen.


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 8, 2016)

Tachead said:


> See I think it is even more important for a headlamp to have a moonlight. Its perfect for reading in the tent, not waking up your significant other, taking a leak in the middle of the night, exc. And, there is no reason that it couldnt have both the 4 lumen low and a moonlight so why not do it. I believe Fenix has only added a moonlight to one model and its barely a moonlight mode at 0.5 lumens. The moonlight mode I prefer the most on a couple of my other headlamps and lights is 0.05 lumen.



For me it's just another mode that I can't actually see when cycling through a multi mode UI in the field or effectively use when the gear item is worn but to each their own. I do have a low moonlight mode on my Tiara but prefer the higher firefly setting. I do really like low moonlight mode for flashlights and find them useful. The one lumen on their 18650 is very nice. The 4 lumen mode on the HL50 is very nice as well. On a side note I don't think people beyond CPF would know what .05 lumen is or would even care about it but I could be wrong.


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 8, 2016)

Just checked to see what that higher firefly is on the Tiara A1. 1.7 Lumens is very nice. 0.15 less so for me. 0.05 isn't for me but again to each their own.

Modes: 370 / 210 / 70 / 10 / 1.7 / 0.15 Lumens


----------



## Tachead (Feb 8, 2016)

Woods Walker said:


> *For me it's just another mode that I can't actually see when cycling through a multi mode UI in the field or effectively use when the gear item is worn but to each their own.* I do have a low moonlight mode on my Tiara but prefer the higher firefly setting. I do really like low moonlight mode for flashlights and find them useful. The one lumen on their 18650 is very nice. The 4 lumen mode on the HL50 is very nice as well. On a side note I don't think people beyond CPF would know what .05 lumen is or would even care about it but I could be wrong.



Cant actually see? What do you mean by that? The only reason you would not be able to see it is if you are in brighter conditions verses actual dark. It depends on your use I suppose. I often use my headlamps far away from artificial light(the city) where it is pitch black at night a lot of the time and very easy to see even a 0.01 lumen moonlight mode. And, having to cycle through modes all the time to get to what you want is a by product of Fenix's UI on the product you are using. There are many UIs that dont require all the cycling and have shortcuts, memories, programmability, exc. As for 1 vs 4 vs 10 vs lumen exc. modes(I like a low mode too), it is a companies choice to limit the modes(in this case Fenix's). There is no reason that a UI cant have all of these or even let you program the mode yourself or adjust it with a variable dial. 

I like the eco and low modes on this headlamp. My problem is the lack of any moonlight mode at all. I would rather see 0.5 or anything at all vs only a low mode. Its too bad because other then being a little porky, this is a nice little light.


----------



## Yamabushi (Feb 8, 2016)

Odd choice of model number. Other than the fact it has both spot and flood LEDs, the HP25R bears no resemblance to the HP25 which used 4 x AA.

EDIT: Actually, since the HP25R has 3 LEDs, there's absolutely no resemblance to the HP25.


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 8, 2016)

Tachead said:


> Cant actually see? What do you mean by that? The only reason you would not be able to see it is if you are in brighter conditions verses actual dark. It depends on your use I suppose. I often use my headlamps far away from artificial light(the city) where it is pitch black at night a lot of the time and very easy to see even a 0.01 lumen moonlight mode. And, having to cycle through modes all the time to get to what you want is a by product of Fenix's UI on the product you are using. There are many UIs that dont require all the cycling and have shortcuts, memories, programmability, exc. As for 1 vs 4 vs 10 vs lumen exc. modes(I like a low mode too), it is a companies choice to limit the modes(in this case Fenix's). There is no reason that a UI cant have all of these or even let you program the mode yourself or adjust it with a variable dial.
> 
> I like the eco and low modes on this headlamp. My problem is the lack of any moonlight mode at all. I would rather see 0.5 or anything at all vs only a low mode. Its too bad because other then being a little porky, this is a nice little light.



I can not see it because when hiking sub 1 lumen doesn't really show up so I need to cycle through that. Another thing that is in the way (again for me). Now inside a dark tent or when sitting still sure. All UIs that I tried have their pros and cons. For example it's easy to blast the area on turbo high with ZL by mistake. I can jump to higher modes beyond firefly on Armytek by double clicking and then cycling. There are all sorts of UIs but when cold and under stress less complex is better. After all short cuts are at their very heart more UI options. More frosting to correct a self created problem but in some ways adding to the problem as is the case with ZL though really like my SC5w however think the H50 was their high point in UI..... 3 modes of twisty!  My biggest issue with this new fenix headlamp appears to be no CR123 support if I am reading it right, just 18650. I do lots of winter hiking so this is a no go. On a side note I really like the Fenix HP12 and yes it has a 10 lumen low. And then there is the M61NL with a low...... well only mode of over 100.

Edit to add I hate disco modes on headlamps.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Feb 10, 2016)

I've bought 4 different Fenix HL's for lack of options and none of them survived more than 3 months or so... I'd like moonlight mode too, but after "less crappy" build model. There's a local dealer but he too has to ship them to China and turn around time is many months... much longer than the life of the light!


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 10, 2016)

rickypanecatyl said:


> I've bought 4 different Fenix HL's for lack of options and none of them survived more than 3 months or so... I'd like moonlight mode too, but after "less crappy" build model. There's a local dealer but he too has to ship them to China and turn around time is many months... much longer than the life of the light!


May I ask what happened to them? I have never heard of so many issues. I'm not doubting you, honestly, just curious as to what happened.


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 11, 2016)

rickypanecatyl said:


> I've bought 4 different Fenix HL's for lack of options and none of them survived more than 3 months or so... I'd like moonlight mode too, but after "less crappy" build model. There's a local dealer but he too has to ship them to China and turn around time is many months... much longer than the life of the light!



What models died?


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 11, 2016)

That faded purple looks horrible! Too heavy for my uses too but the option of heaving flood and spot could have been handy otherwise!


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Feb 12, 2016)

I don't remember them all but I've got a bag here in my office of "lights to take/send back" when I get a chance. I've got 2 fenix headlamps in the bag though representing 3 breakdowns:

1st - the HP30. It represent 2 because the one I've got is a replacement for a broken one. Fenix did NOT give this light to me as a replacement; I was in a tight place, needed a headlamp and there is a Fenix store here in town. The dealer wouldn't replace the light but gave me a second one at his cost in exchange for keeping the broken one. They still haven't fixed the first one. This one is disappointing because it is my favorite headlight beam of any headlights out there and I'm not aware of any comparable lights on the market. It has about a 1.1" diameter bezel with an XML2 and so is the only headlight I have that is not a "hyper flood light." (I've also got a Vinh modified Nitecore HC90 which I find almost useless outside for anything but making me look like a painting of a Catholic saint. 1,200 lumens with 99% of them being right next to me... I'm exaggerating of course! ) I also liked the fact the HP30 has a double 18650 carrier you can wear on your belt and that can double as a powerbank.
Both of those lights broke the wire internally that connects the battery pack to the lamp itself and in both cases its an intermittent break - it sometimes works and sometimes doesn't work. The first one also got water in the "cheap "waterproof" housing of the light which took it from intermittent (could get it to work by wiggling the cord) to not working at all.

The other one here in my bag is a small AA HL22. I can't remember what the other 2 were, but they were also smaller AA headlamps and all of them died from water; just rain from the one on my desk now. An earlier one had more excuse - I remember using that one hanging it outside the shower in a village bathroom to take showers with in the dark. It did (like the others) have an IPX68 rating so I thought it would work... and it actually did for probably a dozen showers over a couple days AND it did come back to life after dying when doing the cell phone trick of putting it disassembled in a bag of rice for a few days and putting it back together. But it died again shortly afterwards.

I realize I put my lights (and everything else for that matter) thru more than the average user and I think my expectations for what I call reliable are falling; but Fenix has been horrible in my experience with one exception. I had a TK15 a long time ago that survived more than 4 months with me and I actually lost it before I killed it!


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Feb 12, 2016)

Since I just knocked nitecore's headlamps reliability as well I thought I should throw out something I do find reliable. The problem is my reliable headlamps have ancient technology!

I've got a halogen Petzel that's probably 20+ years old that's still alive and has gone thru so much more than any modern headlamp I have - beating all of them in the reliability department 100:1 The one exception to the reliability of the light is the bulbs burned out. On the flip side, it had a cool, protected bulb holder on the back of the light and while I realize this not may be everyone else's experience, mine never left me in the dark even over extended periods outside of civilization as in I never had both bulbs blow on one trip. I did have a time in deep snow and pitch black where I had to replace the bulb and I remember being terrified I'd drop it in the powdery snow with my cold fingers and not have any light. In retrospect I shouldn't have been in that situation - even though I didn't have a back up light, I did have access to making fire and should have done something before I started.

Comparing that old Petzel to my Fenix HP30 (or any other modern headlamp) would have these pros and cons:

*Pros:*
- By far a better handband/headband system than any new headlamp I've had. Despite having the weight of a +/- 2 1/4 " diameter reflector and 4 AA batteries on my head it would stay in place on my head while trail running better than anything I'm aware of today; and that was without making the band so tight I get a headache. I tighten my Fenix/nitecores today and I do get headaches but they don't hold near as well.

- Quality, simple UI. Twist the huge easy to find/easy to turn head and it comes on. Never hard to find or turn and never came on accidently.

- It had throw with the halogen bulb; probably about 20,000 cd. I read here about most people wanting flood... and honestly the ratio of my Petzl was too much - probably 80 lumens with 20,000 lux vs perhaps 1,200 lumens and 4,000 lux with my Vinh modded HC90. (Having the lumens of the HC90 and lux of the Petzl would be perfect in my opinion!)

- I miss the Hi CRI of halogen in the jungle at night!

*Cons*
- Probably 80 lumens with the Halogen mode and 20 with the "regular NON-Halogen" bulb. Lasts about 20 minutes on hi with the Halogen above 10 lumens. From then on it would it probably would last another 25 hours above .1 lumen!

- Issue above drove me crazy with "decision making fatigue." Do I put new batteries in or keep these ones for another 20 hours or so... 

-


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 12, 2016)

Sorry to hear of all your troubles. I'm not a big fan of headlamps with cords for that reason. As for he waterproof issues I'm not sure why you had so many problems, either way it sucks. So far I've had nothing but good out of my Fenixs. Maybe you could give one of the newer HL lights a try but I can't blame ya for being skeptical.


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 14, 2016)

rickypanecatyl said:


> Comparing that old Petzel to my Fenix HP30 (or any other modern headlamp) would have these pros and cons:
> 
> *Pros:*
> *- By far a better handband/headband system than any new headlamp I've had. Despite having the weight of a +/- 2 1/4 " diameter reflector and 4 AA batteries on my head it would stay in place on my head while trail running better than anything I'm aware of today; and that was without making the band so tight I get a headache. I tighten my Fenix/nitecores today and I do get headaches but they don't hold near as well.
> *


I would have to completely agree with this. Nitecore headband and plastic holder are simply extremely poor quality. The Fenix ones are better but unfortunately are not as good nor well designed as those found on Petzl lights - especially when it comes to trail running. I get away by wearing a Buff and tightening the headband tight. Using the Buff will not give me a headache and will keep the light reasonably in place. In my opinion they should start investing in producing better headbands at least for a few models potentially suitable for the trail / ultra running markets! The increase in costs due to a higher quality headband would be easily be paid off by the increase in sales.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Feb 14, 2016)

I never even thought about it till I read your post, but I'm going to see if I can put one of the new lights on the Petzl!


----------

